# Apple's LaserWriters' collection [2] !...



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Apple's LaserWriters' collection [1] !... ​


----------



## eixurit (4 Février 2005)

Comment interroger une LASERWRITER 16/600PS pour lui faire avouer son nombre de copie, age ou autre vérité ???

merci


----------



## golf (4 Février 2005)

Sous Mac os X, ce n'est, à ma connaissance, plus possible.
Il n'y a que sous os 9 que c'est possible avec un soft dont je ne retrouve plus le nom.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sous Mac os X, ce n'est, à ma connaissance, plus possible.
> Il n'y a que sous os 9 que c'est possible avec un soft dont je ne retrouve plus le nom.



il faut utiliser Apple LaserWriter utility sous Mac OS 9 il te permet de modifier les réglages de l'imprimante, pour info lorsque qu'une 16/600 fait ça 1 000 000 em impression, tout les réglages repasse en réglage usine


----------



## Sbub (17 Février 2005)

bonjour a tous. j'ai récupéré une imprimante Apple scsi (personnal laser writer sc) et je voudrais l'installer sur un power mac 5400/180.
pensez vous que c'est possible et quelle est la procédure .
par avance merci et bon chat


----------



## jhk (17 Février 2005)

La LaserWriter II SC est dotée de 2 ports SCSI, ton Performa 5400/180 d'au moins un.
Tu dois 
Trouver un cable SCSI avec une prise DB25 d'un côté (pour la connexion au Mac) et une prise CN50 de l'autre, pour la connexion à la LW
Ajouter un terminateur SCSI au format CN50 sur le second port de la LW.
Donner un numéro identifiant unique entre 1 et 6 (sélecteur sur l'imprimante).
Pour la sélectionner dans le système : je ne me rappelle plus. Ca fait 10 ans que je ne me suis pas servi d'une imprimante SCSI.
 J'espère que ça t'aidera.


----------



## Bilbo (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG. 

C'est ton premier message, et tu as posé ta question dans le forum d'accueil. Il y en a de plus appropriés. Chaque forum a une description qui l'accompagne sur la page d'accueil. Lis-les avec soin pour mieux choisir la prochaine fois. Ce n'est pas bien grave, je connais certains vieux habitués qui ne les ont toujours pas lues,   et les modérateurs se chargent de remédier à ces erreurs bénignes.

Je te laisse découvrir tout ça et j'espère que tu te sentiras bien chez nous. 

À+


----------



## olivier77 (6 Mars 2005)

PLW 320 fonctionnant parfaitement sous OS9 avec connection ethernet et boitier AsanteTalk.
Même branchement sous OS 10.3.3 (actuellement sous OS 10.3.8) mais :
- le mac affiche "WRONG SIZE PAPER" 
- l'impression rogne la partie haute du document et augmente la marge basse.
Ce n'est pas lié à mon Powerbook, car mon ancien G3 passé sous OSX connaît les mêmes symptömes. Les 2 mac ne sont pas en réseau.
Sur le forum APPLE, j'ai déja constaté que ce problème était récurrent et ne concernait pas que ce type d'imprimante. Je n'ai toutefois pas vu de solutions?
Une bonne âme pour m'aider ?
Par avance merci.


----------



## Alan571 (8 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu derniérement dans un forum mais je ne sais plus ou, qu'il etait possible d'ajouter un disque dur (type 20Mo, 30Mo) sur une imprimante Apple LaserWriter pour ajouter des polices de caractères supplémentaires.

Quelqu'un a-t-il fait cela ?


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

Effectivement, un certain nombre de LaserWriter d'Apple sont capable d'être "étendues" en mémoire et acceptent l'ajout d'un DD.
Si pour la mémoire, c'est toujours possible, à condition de trouver les barrettes, en ce qui concerne les DD, cela pose un pb car l'utilitaire capable de le gérer [et donc d'y télécharger les polices] ne fonctionne que sous les anciens os.
J'ignore s'il fonctionne sous 9 et encore moins sous Classic.


----------



## Alan571 (8 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

Ou puis-je trouver une documentations pour ajouter un DD (j'ai un DD de 80Mo d'un vieux PC) et l'utilitaire ?

Merci pour les infos


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

Il faudrait plus de précision sur le modèle de ta LW car certaines recevaient le DD en interne et d'autres avaient un port SCSI pour un DD externe !...


Pour l'utilitaire :
soit : 





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut utiliser Apple LaserWriter utility sous Mac OS 9 il te permet de modifier les réglages de l'imprimante...



soit : Older Apple Software Downloads...


----------



## Alan571 (9 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait plus de précision sur le modèle de ta LW car certaines recevaient le DD en interne et d'autres avaient un port SCSI pour un DD externe !...
> 
> 
> Pour l'utilitaire :
> ...


 Ma LW est une LW 12/640PS


----------



## Tichka (9 Mars 2005)

comment éviter l'impression de l apage test à chaque allumage de l'imprimante .


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

C'est un paramètre qui se règle à l'aide du logiciel Apple LaserWriter Utility sous Mac OS 9 [Classic], il te permet de modifier les réglages de l'imprimante...


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

Alan571 a dit:
			
		

> Ma LW est une LW 12/640PS


Les manuels sont par ici : Manuals for older Apple products


----------



## Alan571 (9 Mars 2005)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai déjà téléchargé les manuels mais je suis désolé d'insister cela ne réponds pas à ma question : comment installé un DD sur une LaserWriter 12/640 PS ?

Pour être plus clair dans ma question :
Faut-il connecté un DD par une des connections de l'imprimante ?
Comment faire avec un DD IDE sortant d'un vieux PC ? (alimentation, mappe)


----------



## golf (10 Mars 2005)

Visiblement, tu n'as pas lu la documentation.
Ce modèle n'est pas extensible avec un DD.

Par contre elle est pourvue en banques mémoires et il est possible de télécharger des polices dans ces mémoires avec ce fameux utilitaire sous os 9.


----------



## Alan571 (10 Mars 2005)

Merci beaucoup, donc je clos cette discussion.


----------



## scipion (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous

 J'ai récupéré recemment une imprimante apple personal laserwriter 300 et un adaptateur série/USB Keyspan US28X. 

J'arrive à imprimer avec sous OS9 mais je voudrais l'utiliser directement depuis OSX mais j'ai cru comprendre que le driver pour OSX n'existait pas. 

 Est-il possible d'utiliser l'imprimante via classic? Si oui, puis-je la partager (j'ai un eMac et un iBook en réseau)?

 Merci de votre aide


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

scipion a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récupéré recemment une imprimante apple personal laserwriter 300


Question déjà posée presque à l'identique  



			
				scipion a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive à imprimer avec sous OS9 mais je voudrais l'utiliser directement depuis OSX mais j'ai cru comprendre que le driver pour OSX n'existait pas.


J'ai bien peur que ta laser soit dans la liste des lasers Apple non reconnues par os X   



			
				Document Apple a dit:
			
		

> *Imprimantes Apple non reconnues sous Mac OS X *
> Les fichiers PPD de ces imprimantes, incompatibles avec Mac OS X, ne sont pas inclus :
> LaserWriter
> LaserWriter Plus
> ...



Liste des LaserWriter dont le pilote est inclus dans Os X...



			
				scipion a dit:
			
		

> Est-il possible d'utiliser l'imprimante via classic? Si oui, puis-je la partager (j'ai un eMac et un iBook en réseau)?


Non. Sous os X/Classic, seules les apps "Classic/9" peuvent la solliciter !... Elle n'est pas partageable.


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai 3 transceiver AUI/RJ-45 pour connecter des imprimantes laser apple en ethernet  me contacté par MP


----------



## DarkMoumoune (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré une imprimante LaserWriter Select 360. Comme l'impression était très pâle, j'ai changé le toner. Mais aucune amélioration : les pages sortent imprimées pâle avec un éclaircissement frisant le blanc absolu sur la partie droite des feuilles (sur une bande d'environ 6 cm). Mes courriers sont illisibles.

Cet après-midi, j'ai retiré le capot de la machine et j'ai soigneusement dépoussiéré... toujours aucune amélioration. Je n'ai pas osé désosser la bécane mais ça m'a démangé. On m'a parlé d'un miroir qu'il faudrait nettoyer mais je ne vois pas où il se trouve.

Y a-t-il quelque chose que je puisse faire pour améliorer l'impression ? Que me conseillez-vous ? 

Merci, 
Catherine.


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2005)

Je conseille un nettoyage COMPLET... De toute façon, elle est inutilisable comme tu viens de le dire, donc  'faut sortir les tournevis


----------



## FredStrasbourg (22 Mars 2005)

Salut à toi ! J'ai aussi récupéré cette imprimante, avec bac d'alim. supplémentaire.
Lors du nettoyage, précaution indispensable : bannir les bombes à air comprimé ! En effet, ces machines sont truffées de capteurs divers (c'est pire sur les laser couleur) et le toner est une poudre très fine et volatile. Un coup de bombe dépoussiérante diffuse le toner résiduel dans toute la machine et fausse les mesures des capteurs, sans compter le risque d'encrassement des rouages d'entraînement.

Pour le démontage à proprement parler, tu ne devrais pas rencontrer trop de problèmes. C'est un modèle assez simple (contrairement à la 310). Ton problème doit certainement venir de ce fameux miroir, car, hormis la cartouche de toner (qui contient le bloc photoconducteur, donc un consommable qui, lorsqu'il est usé, provoque ce type de pâleurs), il n'y a pas de consommable à changer dans la machine.

Cette imprimante reste, malgré son encombrement, une excellente imprimante, increvable, et qui tient la dragée haute à nombre de ses consoeurs plus récentes (Postscript).
Tu as donc tout à gagner à "perdre" un peu de temps à la nettoyer à fond.
En plus, elle fonctionne parfaitement sous mac OS X avec un adaptateur USB <-> parallèle (moins cher qu'un boîtier Asanté Appletalk)

Voici la procédure de paramétrage (copié-collé d'un de mes précédents posts). Désolé si cela fait un peu long, mais je pense que cela peut aider...
"Le truc, c'est de se procurer un adaptateur USB <-> parallèle (les longues prises centronics trapézoïdales comme sur les imprimantes PC).
Moi, j'ai récupéré cet adaptateur sur une vieille m... d'okipage 8im.
Bien entendu, il faut au préalable avoir installé sur son ordi le gestionnaire d'imprimantes Gimpprint (à partir du CD d'install de panther)
Une fois cela fait, voici la procédure :
- relier l'imprimante au mac via ce cable
- allumer l'imprimante (bien sûr)
- aller dans Configuration d?imprimante
- une fois ouvert, cliquer sur Ajouter EN MAINTENANT LA TOUCHE ALT ENFONCÉE
- dans le menu déroulant, choisir "Avancée" (tout en bas)
- dans le menu déroulant nommé Périphérique, choisir Unknown
- dans la ligne Nom du périph, mettre ce que vous voulez
- la ligne Périph. URL, doit se remplir avec un truc du type "usb://Unknown/Unknown?serial=0"
- dans le menu déroulant "Modèle de l'imprimante", vous devriez trouver Apple
- un autre menu défile, dans lequel il ne reste plus qu'à choisir le type de machine (Apple Laserwriter Select 360 v2013.112)
- cliquer sur Ajouter
Le tour est joué.

Il est meme possible de la paramétrer plus encore, de définir le bac à papier par défaut, la quantité de RAM...

Pour cela, une fois l'imprimante ajoutée à votre liste, la sélectionner et faire Pomme-I.
Il ne reste plus qu'à vous laisser guider.

Cela fait plus d'un an que je tourne avec cette machine qui me rend de fiers services.
Par contre, l'astuce ne fonctionne pas sous Jaguar. En effet, après avoir lancé une impression, la connection avec le Mac ne s'interromp pas, et il faut débrancher la prise USB pour pouvoir lancer la suite... Pas très pratique, donc.

J'ai testé cette install sur 4 ou 5 macs sous Panther, toujours avec succès.
Inutile d'acheter le très onéreux boitier Asanté (150 Euros), seul l'adaptateur suffit (15 Euros environ).
"


----------



## denisbalibouse (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Comment fait on pour connecter une imprimante Laserwriter Select à un iBook (sous 9.2.2) de la 1ère génération. Le bleu en forme de coquillage.

Il y a un port sérial, u port parallèle et un autre que je connais pas. On passe par l'appletalk ?


Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## golf (9 Avril 2005)

Pb plusieurs fois soulevé dans ce fil ou le précédent : Apple's LaserWriters' collection [1] !...

De quelle Select s'agit il ?


----------



## Hao (23 Mai 2005)

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, bonjour a tous !!

Alors g un probleme qui me prend le chou :

je suis o boulot et j'essaie d'installer (j'essaie lol) une imprimante laserwriter 630 pro

etant une M.... innomable en mac, g pu reunir des infos pas tres sure du genre : 

normalment c reconnu direct par os X
fo le connecter en ethernet ou apple talk

seulement voila, le pilote a l'air introuvable sur le net , g juste la mise a jour telechargée sur le site d'apple( version 8.6, je l'installe mais ... rien ... donc je crois que c'est la mise a jour ...), elle est pas reconnu par mac os X ( j'ai fait print center ds "utilities") ajouter, je trouve rien , enfin juste un truc, quand je choisi connection par usb il y a ecrit "imprimante non gerée) je suppose que c'est parce que je n'ai pas le driver...

svp est ce que qqun aurait une adresse ou un truc pour la mettre en marche cette imprimante ? aidez moi svp chui o boulot je pete un cable ! mon patron hallucine en me voyant passer 3 h devant l'imprimante ...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mai 2005)

Es-tu allé voir là ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49494


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

En fait, il y a 2 fils, celui-ci et Apple's LaserWriters' collection [1] !...


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Hao a dit:
			
		

> ...imprimante laserwriter 630 pro
> ...normalment c reconnu direct par os X
> seulement voila, le pilote a l'air introuvable sur le net


Le pilote est inclu dans Mac Os X 
Liste des LaserWriter dont le pilote est inclus dans Os X...



			
				Hao a dit:
			
		

> fo le connecter en ethernet ou apple talk


Connectée par ethetnet, il faut aller activer "AppleTalk" dans :
Préférences système/Internet et réseau : Réseau/ethernet intégré/onglet AppleTalk

Par contre, il y a un iatus : t'es sûr d'être en "Mac os 10.1.3" parce que là, je ne garantie rien avec une version aussi vieille d'os X !...


----------



## Hao (23 Mai 2005)

Merci golf !! c sympa

seulement je me demande si j'ai bien lu car moi j'arrive a faire reconnaitre l'imprimante par l'os en passant par "print Center" connecter à l'USB mais ... elle est pas gérée par l'os ...

Alors je vais quand meme un peu mieux voir les posts, et le guide apple que g dl, je le lirai demain la g fini le boulot, mais g lu vite fait je crois pas qu'ils expliquent bien ...

et oui j'utilise mac OS 10.1.3, sur un mac G3 600 MHZ 256 mo de ram +256 que g rajouter dernierement ... WOW de quoi faire tourner Doom 3 details a fond dessus ouai   

bon j'espere que demain j'orai resolu le pb, ca doit etre un truc vraiment con, genre ptet passer par os 9, ou alors relire bien les posts    

merci en tt cas, a + et bonne journée


----------



## Hao (23 Mai 2005)

ah et o fait une autre solution peut etre ...

je dois ptet trouver le gestionnaire d'impression ?


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Hao a dit:
			
		

> ...connecter à l'USB mais...


Oups, là tu parlais d'ethernet puis maintenant d'usb !!! C'est pas du tout la même chose !
*Comment est elle physiquement branchée ?*

Je répète tous les outils sont dans os X mais si j'en suis sûr pour X 10.2 [Jaguar] et au delà [Panther et Tiger], pour la 10.1 je n'arrive pas à m'en souvenir [il y a de fortes chances tout de même] !...


----------



## Hao (24 Mai 2005)

aaah de retour au boutot 

et bien elle est branchée en usb, un keyspan port parallele / USB (parallele sur l'imprimante et l'autre sur le g3)

c sur qu'elle est reconnu car dans service d'impression, je fais "ajouter nouvelle imprimante",  je choisi le port (donc usb) et il y a ecrit "imprimante non gérée". et quand je fait "apple talk" (malheureusement g le cable ethernet mais pas le bon port pour la connecter a l'imprimante) donc ds "apple talk" je vois que je peux choisir un modele d'imprimante, et je pe choisir "laserwriter pro630". Mais seulement elle ne rentre quand meme pas dans le service d'impression et je ne peux pas choisir le modele d'imprimante quand je choisis port USB...

g ptet du faire une mauvaise manip' pi en plus suis pas un pro mac alors ca aide pas vraiment ...

en tt cas encore merci de te "casser" pour moi Golf  j'y vois quand meme un peu plus clair

a++


----------



## laudela (5 Juillet 2005)

Je recherche un adaptateur d'imprimante type iPrint de Farallon ou autre pour connecter une laser Apple à mon réseau à moi que j'ai à la maison.
Connaissez-vous une bourse de matériels MAC où je pourrais trouver ça.


----------



## demougin (5 Juillet 2005)

question peu précise, dis en un peu plus


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2005)

précise l'imprimante j'ai peu être une idée


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> question peu précise, dis en un peu plus


Il a tout dit, il faut un adaptateur spécial, un transceiver AUI/RJ-45, pour connecter un certain nombre de lasers Apple sur un réseau ethernet 

As tu regardé sur eBay, on en trouve parfois encore !

Zut grillé par Mackie


----------



## laudela (6 Juillet 2005)

Non, pas de transceiver, l'imprimante est une laserwriter 360 (increvable) avec port parallele et localtalk fonctionnels en même temps.
Soit je trouve un adaptateur type localtalk/Ethernet (farallon par exemple) et je la branche sur le réseau (j'aimerais éviter les routeurs type Asanté car le prix demandé doit avoisiner 2 ou 3 imprimantes laser actuelles), soit j'ai la solution de mettre également un serveur d'impression sur le port parallele mais dans ce cas, sera-t-il supporté par l'imprimante ??
Des avis, des conseils et je mets le tout à la poubelle !!!


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Mini serveur d'impression 10/100Mbps avec 1 port imprimante parallèle




			
				TRENDnet a dit:
			
		

> Supporte Windows 9x/NT/Me/2000/XP, Macintosh (OS 9.x et supérieur), Unix, Netware 3.x/4.x/5.x
> Supporte les impressions PTP, LPD, SMB, IPP (Internet Printing Protocol), Mac LaserWriter/Chooser (EtherTalk) et NetWare NDPS LPR
> Supporte le Diagnostic Printing & Hardware Reset Button
> Micrologiciel extensible
> ...


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2005)

Et aussi : Laserwriter Select 360 sur Mac USB sous X.3.2, ca marche, mais...


----------



## Yama (9 Juillet 2005)

Plusieurs ordis sont connectés à un réseau ethernet (et airport accessoirement)
Un iMac G5, un AluBook 12" (via ethernet actuellement)
et.... une LaserWriter 4/600 via un convertisseur ethernet.

du jour au lendemain on pouvait plus imprimer.. plus moyen de voir et d'ajouter l'imprimante sur aucun des ordis.
- Pourtant les voyants et le son de l'imprimante sont normaux !
- le hub et le convertisseur allument bien leur voyant de contact
- j'ai vérifié les fils (enfin ce que j'ai pu constater ... voyants allumés, alimentation ok)

Rien ne semble clocher et pourtant ! pas moyen de voir et d'ajouter l'imprimante.

donc please.... Help !


----------



## demougin (9 Juillet 2005)

-éteinds le "convertisseur", attends 15 secondes et rallumes : cela devrait fonctionner.

sinon
- éteinds tous, attends quelques minutes et relances tout

et avant tout vérifies que tes cables sont bien enfoncés dans les prises (95% des pannes de réseau sont des pannes de connectiques)


----------



## golf (9 Juillet 2005)

Sinon, tente une réparation des autorisations, tu as peut être un fichier [ou plusieurs] du pilote qui n'est plus reconnu par l'utilisateur 
Cela m'est arrivé !


----------



## Yama (10 Juillet 2005)

j'ai trouvé on peut pas activer l'appletalk sur airport et ethernet..... 
la solution c'est désactiver appletalk sur airport !!!


----------



## ccciolll (22 Août 2005)

j'ai une laserwriter 16/600 PS qui imprime pâle, je suppose que c'est le four ou la cartouche toner/rouleau photosensible qui déconne.
Je veux la vendre. Quel prix puis-je EN tirer ?
Et me conseillez vous plutôt de la mettre sur ebay ou sur un site spécialisé mac (et lequel) ?


----------



## prala06 (8 Septembre 2005)

Pour tout ce qui concerne achat/vente, le site MacGé possède un rayon spécialisé : Tribumac : Petites Annonces... 
Nous n'accueillons pas cela dans les forums 
golf
modérateur


----------



## Norrsken (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai consulté tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le sujet, mais j'ai des difficultés à comprendre.
Voilà le problème:
Je veux brancher une imprimante Apple "Style Writer Couleur Pro" sur un G4 (sous OS X.3.9 ou Classic ou OS9).
Il faut, bien évidemment, un adaptateur mais je ne trouve pas lequel.
J'ai lu (sur un forum) que cette imprimante fonctionnant sous Apple Talk, certains adaptateurs lui sont interdits (Keyspan) et que celui d'Asante pourrait convenir.
Mais je ne trouve pas le bon matériel dans la jungle des appellations. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
JF


----------



## Patraq (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un est parvenu à connecter une Laserwiter NTR sur un Mac n'ayant que des ports usb, un port ethernet et tournant sous OS X. Si oui, comment on fait?


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

Déjà vu : Apple's LaserWriters' collection [1] Fermé


----------



## demougin (16 Décembre 2005)

si tu avais un peu cherché, tu aurais trouvé, voir boitier asante


----------



## Patraq (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai cherché! mais je ne trouve pas une solution qui soit réellement affirnée pour avoir été testée. Certains disent que le boitier Asnte ne reconnait pas la NTR et, entre parenthèses il vaut 130¤. Le serveur d'impression Trendnet (59¤) paraît plus raisonable mais si l'on pouvait s'en sortir avec un adaptateur USB série ce serait mieux. Cette question s'adresse donc à ceux qui ont testé diverses possibilités et qui soient en mesure de donner la meilleur. Quant aux donneurs de leçons, qu'ils soient d'élite ou non...Merci.


----------



## big-nambas (16 Décembre 2005)

Patraq a dit:
			
		

> . Quant aux donneurs de leçons, qu'ils soient d'élite ou non...Merci.


 
Bienvenue Patraq. Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'un nouveau venu repère tout de suite les travers des forums Macg: Les donneurs de leçons, ici il y en a à la pelle!!!    Ya même des pros de la leçon qui semblent n'avoir rien d'autre à faire de leur temps...

Courage, il y a aussi des gens très sympas et toujours prêts à rendre service!  

Mais il est vrai qu'il est un peu décourageant quand on arrive de tomber sur ces discussions sans fin sur la force disco, les membres d'élite et autres fadaises.

Je pense demander s'il est possible d'être un membre sans disco, sans étoile, bref, sans tous ces jouets d'un autre âge....


----------



## Patraq (17 Décembre 2005)

Cela pourrait être bien qu'il y ait des gradés mais à condition qu'ils soient chargés, par exemple, de constituer une fiche récapitulative sur un sujet qui les intéresse en regroupant clairement les solutions testées. Ils pourraient même relancer des questions qui restent en suspens parce que ceux qui les ont posées, dans leur joie d?avoir trouvé, ont quitté le forum en emportant avec eux leur trésor.


----------



## Patraq (17 Décembre 2005)

Ma question reste en suspens: ça marche ou pas avec un adaptateur USB série? Qui a testé?


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

Il est vrai que l'intervention de demougin est maladroite mais il faut raison garder car à contrario il a l'expérience de la NTR :rateau:
Les forums ne sont pas un SAV, il faut aussi se prendre par la main et rechercher...



			
				Patraq a dit:
			
		

> Cela pourrait être bien qu'il y ait des gradés mais à condition qu'ils soient chargés, par exemple, de constituer une fiche récapitulative sur un sujet qui les intéresse en regroupant clairement les solutions testées. Ils pourraient même relancer des questions qui restent en suspens parce que ceux qui les ont posées, dans leur joie d?avoir trouvé, ont quitté le forum en emportant avec eux leur trésor.


Impossible à gérer !



			
				Patraq a dit:
			
		

> Qui a testé?


Le risque, avéré, est que les personnes qui l'ont mis en ½uvre ne repassent plus ici :rateau:


----------



## Patraq (17 Décembre 2005)

Compris, je vais acheter un cordon et essayer moi-même. les jeux de piste ça coute plus cher.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (18 Décembre 2005)

J'ai une laserwriter select 360, qui fonctionne nickel sous X.4.3, grâce à un adaptateur USB Parallèle.
Je ne sais pas si ta machine possède un port parrallèle, mais si oui, tu devrais pouvoir la faire fonctionner.
J'ai fait un petit tuto : http://www.osxcompatible.free.fr/, rubrique, "Articles?, puis "vieille imprimante sous os X"

Si ca peut aider...


----------



## Patraq (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour tes infos; justement je me demandais si je devais acheter un adaptateur série ou parallèle. Mais ton imprimante à t'elle besoin qu'apple talk soit activé pour fonctionnner? Car la NTR oui et je ne suis pa sûr que cela soit possible avec un adaptateur parallèle.


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

Jette un ½il là...


----------



## Patraq (19 Décembre 2005)

Je commence à comprendre: commme la laser writer NTR est émulable en HP laser jet plus,, cela devrait fonctionner avec un câble USB parallèle 1284 compatible EPP ou ECP. La position du switch, c'est bien sur 2 pour sélectionner l'émulation HP ?


----------



## Patraq (20 Décembre 2005)

L'adaptateur USB // Dacomex est donné sur l'embalage pour être compatible avec les OS mac. Ce qui est faut! En réalité c'est l'adaptateur USB série qui l'est et, comble de la confusion, la société Dacomex utilse la même jaquette d'embalage pour les deux...heureusement on m'a remboursé mais une journée de perdue.


----------



## Patraq (21 Décembre 2005)

Pas moyen de trouver un cordon qui soit reconnu par OS X. Outre le dacomex dont j'ai déjà parlé plus haut, chez surcouf dans l'emplacement réservé à Samar il y un un adaptateur sans marque frabriqué en Chine sans drivers OS X. Hama donne son cordon compatible sur son site mais il ne donne pas les drivers et l'OS X ne le reconnait pas. J'ai pas trouvé le belkin ni le Keyspam UP-GCM mais je ne désespère pas.


----------



## Patraq (21 Décembre 2005)

Vous pensez quoi de ça?

Adaptateur Belkin USB série pour Mac®

  Référence : F5U103fMAC 

Raccordez tous les périphériques série existants ou presque, y compris les modems, appareils photo numériques, organiseurs PalmPilot et assistants numériques personnels ou PDA, par le biais du port USB de votre iMac?, iBook? ou Mac®. 

  Avantages :
 Fonctionne de façon autonome ou en tant que module avec la BusStation de Belkin.
 Comprend des douilles en couleur afin que vous puissiez assortir votre module à votre ordinateur iMac?, iBook? ou Macintosh®.
 Reliez l'adaptateur série au port USB de votre Macintosh® ou hub et il se configure tout seul.
 Raccordez n'importe quel périphérique, y compris des appareils photo numériques, modems, organiseurs PalmPilot et autres en un tour de main.

 Caractéristiques :
 Compatible avec Mac® OS 8.6 ou supérieur
 Fonctionne avec le port d'imprimante ou modem Macintosh®


----------



## macmiche (13 Janvier 2006)

bonjour
je viens de récupérer une vieille laser writer et je voudrais la connecter sur mon imac
j'ai tout le matos de connection ethernet (elle était précédemment connectée sur un mac en syst 9)
j'ai branché, et ca ne marche pas. Les loupiotes s'allument sur le hub (encore qu'il yen ait une qui clignote de temps en temps) mais quand je cherche dans le panneau "ajouter une imprimante" elle n'apparait nulle part. Sans doute dois je configurer un réseeau, mais l'aide mac est assez mystérieuse sur le sujet - en gros j'y pige que dalle-
quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? 
merci..


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Entre autres : Apple's LaserWriters' collection [1]

Les manuels sont par ici : Manuals for older Apple products


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2006)

Par contre tu es sûr de l'appellation "Pro 640" ?

Liste des LaserWriter dont le pilote est inclus dans Os X 10.3...


----------



## macmiche (13 Janvier 2006)

mon clavier a fourché
c'est une 630 pro
biensur que j'ai regardé dans les forums avant, mais tt le monde se pose des pb de connectique , que je n'a pas. Mon probleme est après, est ce qu'elle doit monter tte seule dans le panneau imprimates ou est ce qu'il faut faire quelque chose ???


----------



## macmiche (13 Janvier 2006)

donc
j'ai activé apple talk dans réseau/ethernet intégré
dans "choix de l'imprimante" j'ai choisi "imprimante ip "
là , en bas j'ai coché imprimer via apple/ apple laserwriter pro 630
ajouter
et là ca fait erreur-50
c'est agaçant.


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2006)

Tente une réparation des autorisations.


----------



## Alan571 (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà fait un Tuto sur ce sujet...


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2006)

AppleTalk activé, elle doit être vue par défaut dans "Configuration d'imprimante" !


----------



## macmiche (13 Janvier 2006)

j'ai retripatouillé les prises, relaché le bouton du hub (je ne sais pas à quoi il sert)
et l'imprimante est apparue
miracle
par contre...
je me suis demandé s'il était possible de brancher l'imprimante sur la livebox, et de s'y connecter par airport? ce qui me permettrait d'imprimer  à partir de l'imac et du portable, voire meme d'un pc...
mais je rêve peut ëtre


----------



## Alan571 (14 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que tu peux essayer, j'ai pas d'airport ni de livebox. Chez moi j'ai mis en réseau l'imprimante par un switch 10 ports acheté 29 euros avec la freebox, les Macs et le vieux PC ainsi les amis peuvent aussi s'y connecté lors de leur visite chez moi. 

Ton imprimante est en ethernet, elle a une adresse propre, donc elle doit être reconnaissable par tout les ordinateurs.


----------



## golf (14 Janvier 2006)

Alan571 a dit:
			
		

> ...un switch 10 ports...


Ce type de connectique se nome un "hub" [multiprises en français].


----------



## Alan571 (28 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce type de connectique se nome un "hub" [multiprises en français].



Désolé mais c'est bien un "SWITCH" que j'ai. Il y a une différence entre un "HUB" et un "SWITCH".

Va voir *ICI* pour comprendre la différence.


----------



## golf (28 Janvier 2006)

Vu


----------



## macmiche (18 Avril 2006)

bon 
ce matin, j'ai rebranché ma LW sur mon nouveau imac G5
(je résume : tout fonctionnait, sur le g5 (tiger) et sur mon ibookg4 (panther) ; je me suis fait cambrioler: on m'a pris l 'imacG5, le hub, mais pas la laser ni le portable)
J'ai récupéré un switch (pas un hub, on est bien d'accord)
je branche, appletalk est désactivé dans airport et activé dans ethernet local
2 loupiotes sont bien allumées
dans choix de l'imprimante, RIEN
je'essaie avec l'ibook, dont la configuration n'a pas changé : RIEN
J'ai perdu ma matinée, je crois que je vais pleurer, est ce qu'il y a UN truc qui va marcher
HELP !!!!
une idée me vient :
est ce que ça peut venir des cables ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

macmiche a dit:
			
		

> bon
> ce matin, j'ai rebranché ma LW sur mon nouveau imac G5
> (je résume : tout fonctionnait, sur le g5 (tiger) et sur mon ibookg4 (panther) ; je me suis fait cambrioler: on m'a pris l 'imacG5, le hub, mais pas la laser ni le portable)
> J'ai récupéré un switch (pas un hub, on est bien d'accord)
> ...



Un câble défectueux, la lumière du switch ne devrait pas s'allumer, et un câble du mauvais type (croisé), le switch devrait normalement le décroiser (en tout cas, le mien le fait).


----------



## macmiche (18 Avril 2006)

a mon premier essai, il n'y avait qu'une lumiere allumée, celledu port sur lequel était branchée l'imprimante . Ca m'a paru bizarre, que la lumière du port sur lequel était branché l'ordi ne soit pas allumée. De plus ça ne marchait pas. J'ai inversé les deux cables, là les deux lumières s'allumaient, mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis que les lumieres ne doivent pas etre allumées ? sur un hub, ça s'allume ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Non, si le câble est défectueux, le hub ou le switch doivent le détecter, et la lumière ne doit pas s'allumer. Essaie de remplacer ce câble suspect.


----------



## macmiche (18 Avril 2006)

excuse moi, j'ai relu, ça fait un peu dialogue de sourds...
les lumieres s'allument, donc les cables ne sont pas défectueux...
par contre, croisé ou décroisé ? et comment on le reconnait ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

En général, droit, les prises sont entièrement transparentes et/ou de la couleur du câble. croisé, il y a un élément de couleur différente sur la prise, mais ce n'est malheureusement pas une règle absolue.


----------

